
Why One Developer Gets Rage Face About Node.js - alexwilliams
http://servicesangle.com/blog/2012/02/03/why-one-developer-gets-rage-face-about-node-js/
======
wmf
Why One Blogger Blogspammed Another Blogger's Rant About Node.js. Flagged.

